# help choosing boots



## haka (Jan 31, 2012)

hi guys. i'm new at snowboard. just started this year. and i need some help.

first times, i've rented all the hardgoods, the three b's (boards, bindings and boots), but now i want to buy at least the boots. i hate using other people's footwear.

i'll wait some more time to start buying the board and bidings. it is still too early for this.

about my snowboarding, i like cruisin' around, good speed but no hard riding, a cool all mountain type of snowboarding. i'm 37, so this will not change that much with the experience... 

so... the boots.

i've heard some good reviews about the Burton Moto (of course). so, they are, at the moment, my first choice (and the obvious one).
but i'm still open to suggestions. and in the middle of 3 options...

what are the biggest differences between the *Burton Moto* and the *Burton Rampant*?

and, what about the *ThirtyTwo JP Walker Boot*? is it a good option?


thanks mates, for all your help!


_just a quick note: i've tried all the 3 and they all fit very well in my feet._


----------



## haka (Jan 31, 2012)

... nobody?


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Tons of threads on this so will keep it short and sweet. Go to your local shop. Try on boots. Find the most comfortable boot that you get no heel lift in. Buy that boot. Worrying about brands and each style in that brand won't help if they hurt your feet.


----------



## haka (Jan 31, 2012)

i've read those "tons of threads"... but none of them answers my questions. 

also, i've already tried those 3 boots and they are all very very comfortable. that's not the question.
if it were just a matter of comfort i would have to buy the 3! but i need to choose only one.

so, i would like to known the main diferences between my 3 options: Burton's Moto and Rampant, and ThirtyTwo JP Walker Boot. on the assumption that I am a beginner (37's and a chill all mountain kind of rider) and i need all the information that you guys can give me.


----------



## mushupork (Dec 27, 2010)

Give the Nike boots a try. I used to have Burton, ThirtyTwo and Rome boots but nothing felt so comfortable and true to size with the Nike Zoom Forces that I now wear.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

haka said:


> what are the biggest differences between the *Burton Moto* and the *Burton Rampant*?
> 
> and, what about the *ThirtyTwo JP Walker Boot*? is it a good option?


I don't think you could go wrong with any of them. The biggest difference I know between the Rampant and Moto is that the Moto has the single pull lacing system which would make it a cinch to boot up. Seeing how I've never owned a pair of boots with the single pull lacing system I couldn't comment as to how tight they might stay throughout the day. 

The Rampant on the other hand has much more support than the Moto. Despite being a traditional lace up, the Rampant does have better cushioning/flex and response technology than the Moto's. As for the JP Walker as well I'd say they're somewhere in between the Moto's and Rampant.

Ultimately if it were up to me I'd go Rampant, JP Walker, then Moto's in terms of preference.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't have experience with any of them, but here's my take (again assuming they all fit perfect, meaning tight but comfortable, no heel lift, no numb toes, etc.)

The Burton Motos are a support level 3 on the burton scale. Looks like they've got speed laces which I think is a plus (I've met one person who prefers old style laces).

The Rampant is a level 4 on the burton scale, so should be stiffer. They also say it's their lightest boot ever...

I think we're talking about minor differences here though. First and foremost FIT is most important, then probably stiffness (an all-mountain rider would probably like a mid range flex), then ease of entry/exit (speed laces DO help when rushing for first tracks). Price also has to be a consideration.

*Here's a little story to hopefully help.* My girlfriend has been riding about two seasons now. She rented for the first few days and then bought her first setup. She got Burton Sapphire boots, which are an upper-mid range boot, mouldable liner, heaters, etc. etc. and they are very nice boots. She was having troubles with her bindings though, constantly tightening because they always felt loose to her.

Went to a shop to ask about bindings, and they said it was probably her boots. She tried on about 6 different pairs and compared them to her current boots. In the end she ended up buying some cheaper Nitro low-mid range boots. When she originally bought her Burtons she tried them on along with a few other pairs, and thought she had found the right fitting boots. But comparing them to these Nitros in the store, and taking the time with the sales guy to really check the fitment, she got a better fitting boot. Even though the boots are cheaper and not as stiff as the Burtons, her snowboarding is actually better.

I guess what I'm saying is: I know you said they all fit the same, but I can't stress proper fitment enough.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^ this, though all the boots may feel comfortable in the shop, really try to feel any pressure points, because every feeling in that boot will be exaggerated while on the mountain riding. Get the most comfortable boot, that won't let your heel lift while you are toe edging.

Worrying about all the feeling of this boot and that boot while a beginner can be just wasting your time, just get something comfortable that works, you wouldn't even notice the difference in most equipment at this point. In a couple of years when you get past figuring out your riding and riding style out, then worry about these things. K.I.S.S.


----------



## haka (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks mates. a lot!

i would take your advices in consideration!


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

+1 on the Nike Zoom Force boots. I tried about 12-15 different boots in stores before finding my boots on craigslist brand new for $120. I only found that the Nikes & a pair of Ride boots fit properly. The Nikes won because they looked cooler. 

Whatever you end up with, make sure they're comfortable & fir properly


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Try the Burton Moto or Ruler.

The Ruler IMO, is the best performance/value mid-level boot out there. Great fit, good amount of features, and super efficient Speedzone lacing.

The only compromise is that the Moto and Ruler don't have as good as a heel hold as the higher end liners.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Ill give ya 2cents.

I am having my best luck ever with boots going to 32's this year. FWIW: my feet are flat and wide.

The Moto is the best selling boot for the past 10 years or something like that. There could be many reasons for this, among which I would imagine is them not sucking. My riding buddy has been wearing a pair of Moto's that he bought used for over 3 seasons. They aren't very stiff but you can buy stiff boots when you are good enough to know you need them.

If comfort is not an issue, buy either the cheapest one, or the most expensive depending on if you want to save or invest (in whatever frills the more expensive option offers).


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

moto probably sold alot because it's burton and cheap. +1 on nike boots. they were very comfy and supportive.
Jp walker was very good also but they were soft. so if you ride alot of park it will be good. 
When you are buying pay attention to the liners. Some packs more than others. Generally firmer dense liners packs less.
And soft light liners packs alot. Burton moto looks like i would have to one size smaller. Generally cheaper the boots more they are going to pack down


----------



## haka (Jan 31, 2012)

d15 said:


> Try the Burton Moto or Ruler.
> 
> The Ruler IMO, is the best performance/value mid-level boot out there. Great fit, good amount of features, and super efficient Speedzone lacing.
> 
> The only compromise is that the Moto and Ruler don't have as good as a heel hold as the higher end liners.


just bought the Burton Ruler from 2011. after trying lots and lots of boots i bought these ones.
the price? 67 euros (90 dollars). yep, that's true. a great "last day deal" in a local store.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

haka said:


> just bought the Burton Ruler from 2011. after trying lots and lots of boots i bought these ones.
> the price? 67 euros (90 dollars). yep, that's true. a great "last day deal" in a local store.


Sweet deal... Anything less than half price is really good. I've got most of my gear during a local stores spring 50% off everything deals. That goes for board/boots/bindings, as well as goggls, helmet, etc. etc. etc. Just picked up a new pair of pants for $45!


----------

